# Hello I am Miss Bad Wolf



## Miss Bad Wolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello I am Miss Bad Wolf.  I have wanted to write a book since I was a little girl.  I am thinking of trying to work on some novellas to sell at the Amazon Kindle store.  I have a Kindle fire and try to find all the free books on how to write.

I like to write urban fantasy and sci fi mix.

Right now I am reading several books at the same time so I can learn how other authors write.  Also I choose from several authors so hopefully I will not copy anyone's style.


----------



## JackKnife (Oct 5, 2012)

Well hi there, Miss Bad Wolf. Welcome to WF.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Miss Bad Wolf!

Always nice to meet another student of the craft. :encouragement:


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. don't blow any houses down, please. I have a house of cards.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## shabazz (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Bad Wolf, welcome to the pack of bad bad wolves :-#


----------



## tepelus (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Miss Wolf. I'm reserving judgement as to whether you are 'bad' or not.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  I seemed to forget my password, but I somehow get back logged in.


I have no idea what I would do with one hundred shoes.


----------



## rokerman (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome Miss Bad Wolf from another newcomer


----------



## Cran (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome Miss Wolf. 

You will develop your own writing voice as you build your writing experience;
no help book can do that for you. Reading, however, is a great asset in its own right.
Power on. 

Here, you will find an ever-growing resource of information, such as Hints and Tips, 
and inspiration in so many places. For instance, do you like challenges?


----------



## HKayG (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the party!

I look forward to seeing your work - especially as we seem to enjoy writing the same genres.


----------



## Kryptex (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!

Come now, I'm sure you have a voice of your own, bursting to explode & be heard? That's essentially writing, writing to be heard, writing either with or for a passion of something!

I hope you find what you are looking for, especially on our forums 

*Hot Tip:* You can visit our Writing Discussion, Writers Workshop, Writers Resources and/or Research sections, for help on writing. You can also visit the sections as shown above by Cran.

I wish you all the best in everything you attempt, especially writing, and remember  - we're all here to help!


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Oct 8, 2012)

I am trying to write a Novella about a Dhampire girl named Jessie.


----------



## funkwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

Miss Bad Wolf eh? Well I like your ambition and I hope I like your writing, best of luck to you.


----------



## WritersMentorLondon (Oct 9, 2012)

Bad Wolf, is that a reference to my favourite TV programme, Doctor Who?

How far have you got with the novella?


----------



## Goldberry (Oct 12, 2012)

Kindle seems the way to go these days....


----------



## WritersMentorLondon (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes. And Barnes and Noble? Though isn't there a problem with double taxation?


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ms Wolf.

Though, I still find it strange when people introduce themselves by their internet alias. I get it, you don't go, "my name is Georgia Strong", but introducing oneself by an internet-style pen name has always tickled me.


----------



## WritersMentorLondon (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting point, though it may be confusing if people used two names.


----------



## krishenry (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the pack  I'm new, too! Nice to meet you


----------



## WritersMentorLondon (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome!

Come one, come all!


----------

